# Ink Windows



## cowjelly (Nov 14, 2008)

There's something about an old fountain pen with an ink window that fascinates me, I'm easily amused I guess. I am still at the trial and error stage. Here's what I've come up with thus far. Not yet done with the pen hopefully I will get some time to finish it tonight. I hope this helps someone, this site has helped me and encouraged me to try new things. They say a picture is worth a thousand words, well my camera skills make mine worth about half that.

Thanks,

Keith L.
________________
Jeffersonville, IN


----------



## TribalRR (Nov 14, 2008)

I came up with two ideas when I saw the original thread. One was similar to this. Enjoy sanding the inside of that window!  I'd like to see the finished pen.


----------



## Dan_F (Nov 15, 2008)

What filling system will you use that will let you see the ink?

Dan


----------



## bgray (Nov 15, 2008)

An eyedropper is best for an ink window.

The toughest part is polishing the insides of the window.  I recommend taking some brass stock, turning it to the appropriate diameter, and then slit it down the middle.  Mount sandpaper in the slit, like a flap wheel.  Sand across, and also WITH the grain.  Then a small dremel with compound. Make sure to use mineral spirits to get rid of extra compound, as the compound will foul your ink.  And then thoroughly flush the whole thing with soapy water to get rid of the mineral spirits.

Most dremel tools are not long enough to reach, so I drill out some 3/16" stainless rod, and then solder the dremel mandrel into it.

Also, I recommend threading the window material into the pen material.  Then epoxy.  You will avoid leaks much better this way, and also add lots more strength.

Also, you might want to do some tests on your window material to make sure that ink will not stain it.  Doing all that work, and then getting a window that stains would be a pain.


----------

